

Freefall from the edge of space - dropshop
http://www.youtube.com/redbull

======
RollAHardSix
"Most of the crew - not to mention your fellow jarheads - will be leaving the
ship in lifeboats. They'll ride to the surface in air conditioned comfort,
sipping wine, and nibbling on appetizers. Not you, however. Oh no, you're
going to leave the Pillar of Autumn in a different method. Tell me boys and
girls... how will you leave?" — Major Antonio Silva, aboard the UNSC Pillar of
Autumn. "We go feet first, sir!" — Shock Trooper's response. "Helljumper,
helljumper, where you been? Feet first into hell then back again! When I die
please bury me deep! Fix my MA5 down by my feet!" — ODST Slogan.

This is important for Science but I can only imagine the future uses of this
application by the Military.

